

Skype Worm spreads Malicious Files with Smart Technique - bjonathan
http://www.tech-exclusive.com/2010/05/08/skype-worm-spread-malicious-files-with-smart-technique/

======
pasbesoin
What is particularly "smart" or sophisticated about this? Spamming malicious
links, this time through Skype. And the user has to elect to actually download
the linked file from RapidShare and then manually open it.

This falls under the longstanding mantra: Don't open links, or files, from
strangers.

